
When do you become a developer? - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/when-do-you-become-a-developer/
======
stephsmithio
Hey HN. After teaching myself to code over the last year and launching
multiple products, I thought I would at some point “feel” more like a
developer.

For whatever reason that feeling hasn’t changed, so I decided to run a poll to
see when others thought the inflection point really happened. When does
someone really “become” a developer?

I thought the responses to the poll (N=300+) were really interesting and
perhaps the lack of alignment in the responses led me to discover that maybe
there wasn’t a defining point.

Do you agree? Interested to hear thoughts on this.

